# Hello from Humble, Texas



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! welcome to the HF. hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Welcome to the horseforum.

Where is humble?


----------



## Always Interested (Jan 8, 2009)

Humble is a little northeast of Houston...south of Kingwood.
What part of Texas are you from?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting.


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to HF, have fun posting!!!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

How far are you from the cypress and katie area? Thats where I am moving to. You could always come out when we get settled.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I was just reading something about Humble (pronounced umble) Have you checked out Cypress trails? Looks like its a bring your own horse or they have them.Cypress Trails, Houston horse stables :: Horseback riding Houston Equine Stables, trail riding in Houston, Endurance riding, Houston Endurance riding, horses looks like a great place. 
Oh and welcome to the forum


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Always Interested said:


> Humble is a little northeast of Houston...south of Kingwood.
> What part of Texas are you from?


Northeast Dallas, Waco, & San Marcos.

I have horses at Northeast Dallas & Waco. 

Wish you were closer to dallas, I need young people to come and play with my colt to help socialize him.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Always Interested (Jan 8, 2009)

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> How far are you from the cypress and katie area? Thats where I am moving to. You could always come out when we get settled.


Not real far. I'm on the Northeast side of Houston. 

I'd love to bring my son over. Let me know when you get settled up. Sounds great and thanks a bunch.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

